# حمل الآن ... دليل التعامل مع المواد الكيميائية الخطرة



## جهاد البهلاني (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ....​ 
أقدم إليكم إخواني إصدار 2008 من دليل التعامل مع المواد الكيميائية الخطرة ( Emergency Response Guidebook 2008 ) .​ 
الدليل رائع جدا ً ومفيد لكل من أراد الفائدة سواء ممن يتعاملون مع المواد الكيميائية أو من أراد زيادة محصلته الثقافية في مجال التعامل مع المواد الكيميائية الخطرة سواء في المنزل أو مكان العمل أو في أي مكان آخر .​ 
الملف باللغة الإنجليزية إلا أنه مر علي سابقا ً ملف كامل للدليل إصدار 2004 وهو باللغة العربية بالكامل وقد أستفدت منه كثيرا ً جدا ً أكثر من استفادتي من دليل اللغة الإنجليزية ليس لأنه مختلف عنه لا وإنما هو ترجمة للدليل الإنجليزي وإنما لتخطي عامل صعوبات اللغة الإنجليزية والفهم المباشر للمعلومات دون الحاجة للبحث عن معاني الكلمات الصعبة وترجمتها ، المشكلة أن النسخة العربية التي مرت علي ( نسخة ورقية ) وليست إلكترونية ولكني سأحاول جاهدا ً للحصول على النسخة الإلكترونية من الدليل باللغة العربية إن شاء الله .​ 
تحياتي لكم أعزائي ....​


----------



## عمروصلاح (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أبريل 2010)

أعتقد أنه موجود في قسم الكتب


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (19 أبريل 2010)

ياريت النسخة العربية


----------



## freeman1980 (28 مايو 2010)

ارجوكم رجاء خاص من يعرف شئ عن النسخه العربيه فليدركنا بها وشكرا


----------



## khaliduk (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## madnightwolf (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أين أجد نظام أو كتاب (coshh) وهل أستطيع أن أحصل عليه باللغة العربية


----------



## almasry (19 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل وشيق


----------



## تمبيزة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (13 يناير 2011)

مادة علمية مفيدة ولو بالغة الانجليزية
شكرا


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودالحسيني (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## agharieb (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamedmashaly (14 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## safety_engineer (14 فبراير 2012)

هدية رائعة وعمل ممتاز


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (15 فبراير 2012)

thank you very much for the excellent document


----------



## ابوالبراء (26 يوليو 2012)

موفقين وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## hammhamm44 (2 أغسطس 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hgsivhk (10 أغسطس 2012)

رائعة جداااااااااااااا​


----------



## 01009223456 (12 أغسطس 2012)

ماشاء الله


----------



## abdallahibrahim30 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## fsherman (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

